# Bazooka lubricant



## silverstilts

What is the best lubricant for the bazooka , most use wd-40 and yes I am very guilty for this but what other products are out there without the solvents...


----------



## j120strat

Its called bazooka oil. Smells like gas.:blink:


----------



## silverstilts

I know that there is Bazooka oil but is there anything else worth trying that you can pick up anywhere??????


----------



## taper71

I use jiga lube


----------



## joepro0000

Bazooka oil it the best, its a lot less thicker than wd 40


----------



## Justa Hick

Wd 40 to chase out the water from washing it. then use 30-40 weight motor oil. it stays on it longer. chainsaw bar oil sticks like crazy to but should be cut with lighter oil. some tubes dont need a lot of oil. my premiers will lock up without it. that similar type called 80 is better lube than wd 40.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I use air tool oil. Good stuff!


----------



## croozer

*lancote*

Here in NZ we have a product called lancote. It is 100% natural , being the oil from the sheeps fleece.This does a great job of lubing your taper and offering great water/compound protection. So far it seems that it has no corrosive effects on gaskets or seals of any of your auto tools. I have found it to be a gr8 all round product for protecting/maintaining tools. Its made by crc..... PS Thanx to casna for putting me on to it:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

croozer said:


> Here in NZ we have a product called lancote. It is 100% natural , being the oil from the sheeps fleece.This does a great job of lubing your taper and offering great water/compound protection. So far it seems that it has no corrosive effects on gaskets or seals of any of your auto tools. I have found it to be a gr8 all round product for protecting/maintaining tools. Its made by crc..... PS Thanx to casna for putting me on to it:thumbup:


 
All good croozer :thumbsup: but it was lanox i told you about and its awsome, great stuff for the tools and it does not smell like an engine. Its made from the company that makes Inox.
Never seen lancote, sounds like a similer product.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/pumping-mud-mud-runner-1194/?highlight=lanox

Read this thread silverstilts


----------



## Bill from Indy

check and see if you can find marvels spray lubricant...very close to the same as bazooka oil but bottle is 3x the size for less $

I used to use marvels red(transmission fluid looking) in a wd40 spray bottle...zoom oil with the spout works good also..

for me, when wd dries up, it makes the mud super cakey and a bitch to run when it stiffens up...I use wd on angle heads and boxes though


here is a pic of the marvels I use
Amazon.com: Marvel Super Spray Lubricant, 9.6 oz. (MM034): Automotive


----------



## alltex

O.M.G .lets not get too anal about oil. Just go to you local parts house and buy a can of 10-40 motor oil,an oil can ,oil her up and go to work!There is no need for special oil you have to order.For lack of that ,go out to your rig , pull the dipstick, and use that oil .I,v had the same tube for about 8 year and just changed the chain .I go all day without any trouble .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

10 w -30 and if you have a oil burning truck like mine,you will have lots at hand,thick oil combats thick gummy mud.if you have any down time or want to go over board ,soak the whole top of the bazooka in 8" of transmission oil.runs real smooth after that,still use motor oil to lube before you use it again .Try differant types motor oil till you find a grade you like,google motor oil types


----------



## Mudstar

I ride street & dirt bike so you can guess what chain oil I use

:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Well I feed, clothe, entertain, and house my family with my tools so i think they deserve a little more respect than dumping any old oily rubbish on them.

This is the product i have been talking about, i have had this container for years and its still half full, no smell, a little goes a very long way, great protection for the tools, and anything else for that matter.


----------



## Bill from Indy

alltex said:


> O.M.G .lets not get too anal about oil. Just go to you local parts house and buy a can of 10-40 motor oil,an oil can ,oil her up and go to work!There is no need for special oil you have to order.For lack of that ,go out to your rig , pull the dipstick, and use that oil .I,v had the same tube for about 8 year and just changed the chain .I go all day without any trouble .


I never said order it...I get it locally at a chain store called menards but i know it is not a national chain...if you have gone 8yrs without changing your chain...good for you..just means you don't put as many miles on your gun as I do..has nothing to do with lubricant because the chain stretches over time


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

silverstilts said:


> What is the best lubricant for the bazooka , most use wd-40 and yes I am very guilty for this but what other products are out there without the solvents...


WD40 IS TERRIBLE FOR PLASTIC AND RUBBER PARTS.
BAZOOKA OIL WORKS GOOD, AIR TOOL OIL OR FOOD GRADE SILICONE LUBRICANT WORKS EVEN BETTER!:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17

I use a local product called Milligan bio tech. They make a lubricant and everything is based on canola oil. Also works great on seized nuts and bolts.


----------



## machinemud

I use Fluid Film for all my aut. Tools


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> 10 w -30 and if you have a oil burning truck like mine,you will have lots at hand,thick oil combats thick gummy mud.if you have any down time or want to go over board ,soak the whole top of the bazooka in 8" of transmission oil.runs real smooth after that,still use motor oil to lube before you use it again .Try differant types motor oil till you find a grade you like,google motor oil types


Sounds like you drive a Chevy 2buck :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

machinemud said:


> I use Fluid Film for all my aut. Tools


That's what I use. 
Smells great and stays where you spray it.


----------



## JustMe

Tim0282 said:


> That's what I use.
> Smells great and stays where you spray it.


Reads like an underarm deodorant ad.


----------



## korby_17

I used fluid film but it leaves a scummy residue I find wear as this local product I find does not.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thefinisher said:


> Sounds like you drive a Chevy 2buck :whistling2:


Nope, you will be sorry to hear it was a Ford:whistling2:Now I half to buy oil just for the Bazooka, since the Van don't leak oil.

But if it makes you feel any better, My one neighbour bought the Ranger, it's all torn apart right now. He's re-doing it from top to bottom. If your nice, I will take a picture of it for you in the spring.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

How come the Safari has a For Sale sign on it?

BTW, I have a Safai van as well.


----------



## thefinisher

Mudshark said:


> How come the Safari has a For Sale sign on it?
> 
> BTW, I have a Safai van as well.


Cuz it is a *G*ay *M*an's *C*hevrolet :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope, you will be sorry to hear it was a Ford:whistling2:Now I half to buy oil just for the Bazooka, since the Van don't leak oil.
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better, My one neighbour bought the Ranger, it's all torn apart right now. He's re-doing it from top to bottom. If your nice, I will take a picture of it for you in the spring.:thumbup:


No need I look at/drive an 07' ranger everyday. I want a diesel...... one day :yes:


----------



## Mudslinger

I used to use wd40, but switched to original Pam. If I'm in a hurry I can steal some from the kitchen. The woman just loves that one, because I'm so good about replacing it.:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

thefinisher said:


> Cuz it is a *G*ay *M*an's *C*hevrolet :whistling2:


OMG 2buck - that southern gentleman from Charleston has offended our honour - we should demand satisfaction.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> How come the Safari has a For Sale sign on it?
> 
> BTW, I have a Safai van as well.


just a archives pic from one of my PC folders.Mudshark

And why do we both drive a GMC safari , read response below











thefinisher said:


> Cuz it is a *G*ay *M*an's *C*hevrolet :whistling2:


Gifted Mudders Cadillac


----------



## West

Unival a Home Hardware brand oil is the best oil I have used out of all the spray lubes motor oils and so on. It keeps my bazooka running smooth the longest and is by far better than WD-40, I always buy a few cans when I'm in Home Hardware and give them to my employees


----------

